# Segmenting Forum



## jttheclockman (Nov 11, 2012)

Just a thought that I hope others will voice an opinion on and maybe some action can be taken or maybe not. I would like to see a seperate forum dedicated to segmenting. I know there is an Advanced pen making forum but there are too many other topics in there. This would include just segmenting of any kind. Any segmenting work such as process or questions can be directed to individuals here. Pens done with segmenting can be shown here. 

I am fascinated with this aspect of pen blank making and it opens so many possibilities that I think not enough people try it here. I get very bored at looking at nice colored acrylic blanks and plain wood blanks. Yes some have nice spalting and grain patterns and that is OK but I think we need to challenge ourselves more and segmenting is a way to do this. 

I would hope the Gisis would join in and share their techniques abit too. Skiprat has been a great influence in this area as well as some others. I feel it would be beneficial to be able to go to one particular place to see and discuss this aspect of pen making.

What say you all


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree.  I especially look for segmented pens in the SOYO forum and am challenged by each one I see.


----------



## jeff (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not opposed to that if there is sufficient interest. There's always the question of balance between providing a spot for a truly separate technique and fracturing the general discussions.

Maybe we need a "blank making" category under which we could put subforums like our casting and stabilization forum and this possible new segmenting forum.

If this thread shows some support for the idea, we'll run a poll.


----------



## billspenfactory (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea anything that helps us find info quicker when we have a question would be a good thing.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not opposed to it either and would probably contribute. 
I would like it more if it was limited to view and by logged in members also.

However, I also think that the vast majority of segmenting can or already is covered in the other forums like;
Build the Tips, Tricks and FAQ Files,
Shops, Jigs, Fixtures and tools,
Advanced Pen Making,

and the forum that I still don't know it's purpose.....

Penturning. 

There are of course several items that cover segmenting in the library too. 

John, you have shown many superbly segmented pens but to be honest I haven't seen any pics of your methods yet, unless I missed them. :tongue:
Why not get the ball rolling and show us the type of thing you'd like to see in the new Segmenting Forum?:biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think it's a bad idea either. I think it would provide a place to consolidate the knowledge that is already floating around.  Lots of good tutorials and tips hiding in general posts that are hard to track down when you want to refer back.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 11, 2012)

I like your idea to run the poll, Jeff. For me, I think the subject can be adequately covered in the current forums. I consider segmenting to be "advanced" and we have a plate for that. The how to would be at home in the tips and tricks forum.


----------



## StephenM (Nov 11, 2012)

The problem is searching all over for the info.  As casting and stabilization have their own homes, so do I think that segmenting should as well.  The techniques available for segmenting are numerous and as the contest has shown, very well received and popular.  If they were all collected in one spot, it will only enhance the communication and lead to better pens which is a plus for everybody.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 11, 2012)

Instead of a blanket forum with two sub forums, maybe option is to combine and repurpose forums: 
rename _Casting and Stabilization_ to 
_Casting, Stabilization, and Segmenting_?  

That would keep a single forum from getting stagnant by inviting discussion of a few different advanced techniques....but as it is, couldn't segmenting fit perfectly in _advanced penturning_ - aka _'kitless and segmented_'? 

Just spit-balling here!  

As a rule, I don't often like overspecialization, as it leads to confusion when I'm looking for where to post...it also can result in a huge list of forums with underused areas (like the Pen Wizard section with a scant handful of recent posts)


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea for being able to go directly to that topic. It would seem to need to follow the fountain pen section where pens are still shown in SOYP, but discussion and methods could be segregated. Segmenting has really grown on the forum.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 11, 2012)

I must admit, too, like Steven, I have never understood the redundancy of the "penturning" section???


----------



## Russknan (Nov 11, 2012)

Casting my vote for a Segmenting Forum!
Russ


----------



## wellsw (Nov 11, 2012)

+1 for segmenting forum


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes to segmenting forum


----------



## Mike8850 (Nov 11, 2012)

Put me down as a yes.
Mike


----------



## KenV (Nov 11, 2012)

I am, as are others here, a member of the AAW segmenteted turning chapter.  Most of the work displayed is laeger, but there is some content that s applicable to the scale here.

Pen making continues to become more specialized in several aspects.  

This aspect probably will have enough activity to be worth the effort.  If not, it can be folded back into advanced penturning.

Count me in.


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in for it.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea.


----------



## wood128 (Nov 11, 2012)

Put me down as supporting the idea. I have made lots of segmented blanks with various patterns. Always learning new ones and techniques. Willing to share my ideas.

Joe


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 11, 2012)

jeff said:


> I'm not opposed to that if there is sufficient interest. There's always the question of balance between providing a spot for a truly separate technique and fracturing the general discussions.
> 
> Maybe we need a "blank making" category under which we could put subforums like our casting and stabilization forum and this possible new segmenting forum.
> 
> If this thread shows some support for the idea, we'll run a poll.



Jeff!  You may call me a YES!  I am interested in learning more about the proper way to do this, cutting, glueing, and all aspects.  I'm always looking for new ideas and how to implement them.  Yes, Yes, YES !!!!!


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the general blank making forum with a segmentation sub-forum is the way to go.


----------



## Joe S. (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm all for a new forum!


----------



## kronewi (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I would love all that information to be kept together.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea to expand the original idea to blank making to a point if you specialize it. You can not group casting with segmenting totally. I will be doing some casting with segmenting in the near future though. I do not like it generalized with advanced pen making unless this is where you will place the subforums. I agree that alot of the sub forums and forums are not used properly and Pen making and advanced pen making are 2 of the most forums used improperly. 

My theory is to get alot of the info used when segmenting together instead of searching all over for it. I agree Skip that there are tutorials in the library about how tos and that is great and maybe links can be provided as stickys at the top of the sub forums. What I see is some of the segmented pens show up in the show your pen forum and get lost untill you look for them and then have to do a search. This way they are somewhat filed. I think segmenting is something that will take this site to new hieghts. Lets face it we all make pens here for that is what we do. But lets make things that are not everyday pens. Kitless started us down that trend as well as segmenting. It was done by a handful at first but seems to have caught on abit. Just as casting has. 

Now if some of us can get over this rediculous thing about being scared to show work for fear of being copied we maybe able to turn out some better work to challenge the likes of the Gisi's and whoever else wants to take part in competions. I have gone back to some past posts that I had missed when I stepped away from the site for awhile and saw some interesting segmented work by afew members here. Some was  duplicated by others and even expanded which I think is the whole idea of this community or at least I hope so.   This is the main reason I bring this topic up. I am in favor for a vote but also welcome open discussion on it. More heads thinking means better ideas. :highfive:

Oh by the way Skip one thing about the segmented pens I had shown here were done months ago before I came back to this site and I discussed and shown photos of my methods on other sites. Being that some members here belong to some of those very same sites I did not go into details because of bordom. I will be very happy to share any and all methods of any pen I ever made to anyone who wants to see or listen. I have nothing to hide because any knowledge I picked up I got from fellow woodworkers, turners and just reading. I will start taking more photos of pens I think are interesting to see as i complete them and produce them.  

I am glad to see Jeff has an open mind to this idea and others are voicing an opinion. Hopefully it will have a favorable outcome. One thing was noted about the Pen Wizard, I think that has run its course and think it was an expensive tool that many could not afford. Metal lathes is also in that group. But more people own metal lathes because more versatile I think.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm all for a separate forum just for segmentation pen turning. I'm not at all interested in "custom/kitless" pen making, but I love the aspect of the various methods of segmentation and having one area to go find that information would save a lot of otherwise wasted time looking for it.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## scottwood (Nov 11, 2012)

It would be a Yes from me. You can find segmented pens on the web but not how they are made. Just a few tutorials from Jim Boyd, Ron McIntire, Mike Vickery or the drawings from Mark Gisi. There are a few in the library but a Forum would be great. Some of us don't do the fountain pen kitless thing and would still like to make something different:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## vfauto (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea,anything to make info easy to find is good.


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea of a separate segmenting forum.  I have tried some, but could definately use some more tutoring.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 11, 2012)

I love to segment blanks, I still have alot to learn.  I have always and will always continue to share what little I know to those who ask.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 12, 2012)

put me down for a yes.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the idea. I could learn a lot!

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------



## moke (Nov 12, 2012)

+1 for the separate forum


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the segmenting forum idea


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 12, 2012)

Makes a lot of sense to me.:good:


----------



## Glen Schumann (Nov 12, 2012)

+1 for a segmenting forum


----------



## SteveG (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, let us segment out another forum!


----------



## TerryDowning (Nov 14, 2012)

+1 for segmenting


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the idea as well.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm all for it too

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## RetiredJake (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea, do it. This is a topic I need a lot of help in and would love to see it consolidated in one place.

Jake


----------



## markgum (Nov 14, 2012)

yes, would be great to have


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 14, 2012)

Please add me as a +.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 20, 2012)

+1 from me!


----------



## jeff (Nov 20, 2012)

A poll is underway for this. Go vote!!


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 21, 2012)

I think it's a great idea! It can be cumbersome searching for this info sometimes.

Voted...


----------

